# Eden's birth story



## xjade_edenx

hello all finally got time to write a birth story

right, were to start.
On Wednesday 2nd i started getting contractions towards the end of the night they were getting so strong and close together that we decided that we'd better go to hospital. When we got to the hospital i was given gas and air for the pain until eventually they gave me an internal to see how dilated i was, I was only 2-3 centimetres. So they gave me pethidene for the pain releif so i could that i could get some sleep, hoping that i would progress it didnt the contractions stopped.
In the morning they gave me another internal and i hadnt changed so i was sent home.
I was still getting them on thursday At lunch time they began to get stronger and closer together and continued till eventually the pain was to much; they were coming fast n strong and we then went to the hospital at 10:30pm

I was given gas and air until the people came to give me an epidural; it didnt work and i felt every thing right up until she was born.
I continued using gas and air which helped alot.
I was given another internal at 2 am, i was 4 centemetres dilated and labour was official. The epidural people ( sorry for got how to spell the proper name)
came and pumped something stronger into me ; that didnt work.
so i had to put up with the agony until 4:05pm when I started pushing (ok it still hurt but it was more of a bum pain) and at 5:22pm my little angel was born weighing 6lbs 7 onz:happydance:
She is the most beautiful baby in the world and i love her with all my heart :cloud9:
Sometimes i just stare at her because she is so beautiful, it doesnt seem real.:cry:


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations honey. 

Well done, sounds exhausting.


----------



## smartie

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## NeyNey

Congrats hun xoxo


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations!!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## vicky9207

congrates huni cnt wait till see some pics? i called them epidual dudes lol when i was in labour


----------



## xjade_edenx

havnt been able to upload th rest because not in right format.....will sort problem
 



Attached Files:







eden.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## sammie18

Awww shes so tiny! Congrats!!


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations! x


----------



## Gemz

CONGRATULATIONS hun. Sorry to hear you had so many problems with pain relief, but at least everything worked out well in the end :hug:


----------



## Jenny

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

She looks so tiny and sweet! Congraulations hun!


----------



## lynz

congrats xx


----------



## anamaz

sorry about the pain relief not working

and congrats


----------



## CrystalBell

Congratulations!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes gorgeous :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

congrats hunni shes gorgeous.

O:)


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!


----------



## gde78

Congrats!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! Shes lovely. All these babies lately have lotsa hair!! My little boy had barely any lol xx


----------



## sglascoe

congrats to you and your family


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats sweetie.xx


----------



## pepperflake

Congratulations!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats. :hug:


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x


----------



## HAYS

congrats she is gorgeous!!xx


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------

